# Atracção no Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã



## joseoliveira (6 Out 2009 às 21:04)

*Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã*

*Bebé Gamo nascido no Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã*

Aberto desde o passado mês de Junho, o Parque Biológico da Serra da Lousã, instalado na Quinta da Paiva, em Miranda do Corvo, é o local ideal para um passeio pela natureza e para conhecer a vida selvagem em Portugal. (...)

(...) Entre várias atracções, neste momento a maior delas, é um Gamo bebé que nasceu neste parque.

http://www.imprensaregional.com.pt/trevim/index.php?info=YTozOntzOjU6Im9wY2FvIjtzOjExOiJub3RpY2lhX2xlciI7czoxMDoiaWRfbm90aWNpYSI7czoyOiIzMyI7czo5OiJpZF9zZWNjYW8iO047fQ==

http://www.quintadapaiva.pt/







Aberto todos os dias das 9 às 18 horas.


----------



## belem (7 Out 2009 às 20:12)

Notícia interessante. 
Obrigado pela partilha.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Set 2010 às 16:23)

Alguém sabe existem gamos espalhados pela Serra da Lousã ou se há apenas no Parque Biológico?

A introdução de veados na serra feita há uns anos foi um grande sucesso.


----------



## Lousano (28 Set 2010 às 16:42)

Existe o Gamo e o Corso.

Foram introduzidos na serra pela Universidade de Aveiro (ou em sintonia com eles).

A população deverá rondar as 1500 cabeças.

Neste momento ainda estão em época de acasalamento e durante a noite é audível por toda a serra o chamamento dos machos.


----------



## Seattle92 (28 Set 2010 às 18:04)

Muito bom

Agora só faltam uns lobitos para fazerem companhia


----------



## MSantos (28 Set 2010 às 19:06)

Lousano disse:


> Existe o Gamo e o Corso.
> 
> Foram introduzidos na serra pela Universidade de Aveiro (ou em sintonia com eles).
> 
> ...



Esta é altura do ano em que os cervídeos estão na fase da Brama


----------

